# Recognize this steam engine model?



## myrickman (Mar 15, 2009)

I am restoring this engine for an old friend of mine- is it a model or just a small engine?. In the process of having 2 flywheels cast (missing) from the pattern shown and making an eccentric to actuate the steam valve. Does anyone recognize the model? I am guessing he has had it for 30-40 years.... Would like to see how it should look. Lots of the parts were fabricated from bar stock like the crank journals and crosshead.


----------



## deverett (Mar 18, 2009)

I know it's not one, but there are certain similarities to a Stuart Turner No.9

Have a look at these pics:




The steam chest on your model is reversed to this one. Note the unpainted pad - where you have a valve lever.






Unfortunately, I can't claim to be the builder of this beautiful engine.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Could that possibly be a Stuart #8? The flywheels are not of that maker but the base etc. sure could be one.


----------



## Cedge (Mar 19, 2009)

Stuart model #9.... just sold mine a few weeks ago. 

Steve


----------



## deverett (Mar 20, 2009)

Cedge

Note that the No.9 has only 4 hold down bolts on the bed plate, Myrickman's has 6.
The crosshead and slide bars are of a different design to the No.9.
The valve gear is different to the No.9.

The base casting certainly does have a lot of resemblances to the No.9.

I suppose the original builder could have modified the design somewhat, but I think not. I believe Bearcar1's guess is the right one.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## myrickman (Mar 22, 2009)

Forgot to add that this model has a 2" bore- all the Stuarts appear to be smaller bore. The base + cylinder is ~16" from tip-to-tip.


----------



## myrickman (Jun 14, 2009)

Had some nice CI flywheels cast and turned. Stripped the castings and painted them with faded polyurethane- here is the end result. Runs nice on compressed air. The base is old mahogany.


----------



## deverett (Jun 18, 2009)

Its come out very nicely, myrickman.
Well worth the effort you have put into it. The CI flywheels made a big improvement.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Say, 'Rickman, were you ever able to positively identify what engine that is? I still think it is a Stuart #8 or 8A, the predecessor to the popular #9.

BC1
Jim


----------

